

Show HN: Multiplayer poker game from web ported to iOS + Android - Liongadev

I have a multiplayer poker running since around 3 years (4 million play sessions). 
Now i have ported it to iOS and Android using Adobe AIR. Would love if you try it, give me feedback or just ask anything.<p>I will post clickable links below.<p>Web: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;mugalon.com&#x2F;Game&#x2F;Play&#x2F;Poker_Texas_Holdem<p>iOS: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;app&#x2F;id698602860<p>Android: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=air.MugalonPoker
======
Liongadev
Web:
[http://mugalon.com/Game/Play/Poker_Texas_Holdem](http://mugalon.com/Game/Play/Poker_Texas_Holdem)

iOS:
[https://itunes.apple.com/app/id698602860](https://itunes.apple.com/app/id698602860)

Android:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=air.MugalonPok...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=air.MugalonPoker)

